# Cherry Barbs & Stock Levels



## JamesM (15 Feb 2009)

I got given 10 or so of these the other day, not knowing what they are, along with a small plec and a few neons... it was a take them or they get flushed deal. At the moment the barbs are tiny and very peaceful in my 150 litre with a load of various tetras, a large plec, a yoyo loach, a couple of corys, a whiptail, and some large Amano shrimp... will they stay peaceful and how big do they get?

I'll get a full stocking list later as I'm starting to think it might be overstocked with these new arrivals. Another excuse to get a new tank


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Feb 2009)

*Re: Cherry Barbs*

Cherries are great small barbs that like a nice peaceful tank.  The males colour up beautifully.  Google them and you should find loads of links as they're pretty common.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Feb 2009)

*Re: Cherry Barbs*

I've never kept them but they're really nice fish. They get to about 5cm and breed easily. The males tend to set up territories but it's nothing too aggresive.


----------



## JamesM (15 Feb 2009)

*Re: Cherry Barbs*

Thanks guys... the size is worrying me a little now, so I'll look at rehousing them in the future... What would you say is a minimum size tank for 10 fully grown on their own? They're lovely fish and I'd like to keep them if possible.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Feb 2009)

*Re: Cherry Barbs*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Thanks guys... the size is worrying me a little now, so I'll look at rehousing them in the future... What would you say is a minimum size tank for 10 fully grown on their own? They're lovely fish and I'd like to keep them if possible.



60cm/70l or so


----------



## JamesM (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Cherry Barbs*

ok, so I'm pretty sure I'm over stocked then 

2 x Hara Jerdoni
1 x Yoyo Loach
1 x Cory
1 x Panda Cory
5 x Amano Shrimp
1 x very large common plec
1 x very small common plec
11 x Priscilla tetra
4 x Silver tip tetra
6 x Glowlight tetra
6 x Ember tetra
3 x Neon tetra
4 x Serpae Tetra
1 x Whiptail 
10 x Cherry Barbs


I badly want rid of the large plec as he makes a mess of the plants, and the yoyo loach who eats all the moss, but my wife and son refuse


----------



## JamesM (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Cherry Barbs*

I don't think I've ever posted pics of this tank, so here's a couple 










Its not the tidiest of tanks, but I love it... just wish it was slightly bigger.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Cherry Barbs*

Maybe get rid of some of the Tetras/Cories? e.g. 3 neon tetras must be a bit lonely


----------



## JamesM (17 Feb 2009)

*Re: Cherry Barbs*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Maybe get rid of some of the Tetras/Cories? e.g. 3 neon tetras must be a bit lonely


Yeah, neons are butt-ugly fish anyway. I only took them to save them from being flushed  

You think I'll be ok for a couple of months? I working on getting a bigger tank for everyone, but cash is tight right now...


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Feb 2009)

I like it all except the rocks at the front.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Feb 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I like it all except the rocks at the front.



I don't think he's asking for critique mate.

IMO it looks great, I can't believe you havnt shown it off already?!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Feb 2009)

looks fandabidosy!   

you should of had some of those crypts of  me mate!

love the wood!


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Feb 2009)

> I badly want rid of the large plec as he makes a mess of the plants, and the yoyo loach who eats all the moss, but my wife and son refuse



I was in the same situation a few months back, i had a beautiful 8" plec but it was too big,  What is the plant to the left of the rocks (in foreground)? It looks similar to a plant i used to have but i never found out an ID for it - one of the best plants i ever had  
I might try a layout like this in my new tank.


> I like it all except the rocks at the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry about that.

Thanks.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Feb 2009)

I like how jungly the tank is, I'm sure the fish will be fine for a few months. Instead of getting a completely new tank, you could alwasy get a smallish one and put some of the existing smaller fish in there


----------



## JamesM (17 Feb 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I like how jungly the tank is, I'm sure the fish will be fine for a few months. Instead of getting a completely new tank, you could alwasy get a smallish one and put some of the existing smaller fish in there


That would up my tank count to 7, and I'm trying to cut it back to 3 

Thanks guys 

Aaron, I'm not sure - about 80% or more of the plants came from Clive early last year... 

There are more stones throughout the tank, but are now covered by plants... the front ones would have been too, but the plec comes out of his cave and eats there.. 

The entire right hand side was ripped out a few weeks back by request of the wife who wanted an open area for feeding... Didn't work out how she wanted so I'm slowly filling it again


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Feb 2009)

SEVEN TANKS!?!!

when can i move in?


----------

